# Air-8 vs Simple Lawn Solutions Liquid Aeration



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

All - It appears the Simple Lawn Solutions Liquid Aeration product is a better value at 1 oz per 1,000 sq ft. So the 32 oz bottle will cover 32,000 sq ft and the bottle is around $34. While Air-8 is a rate of 6 to 9 oz per 1,000 sq ft. So even at the low rate of 6 oz per 1,000 the gallon (128 ounces) would cover 21,000 sq ft and the one-gallon jug is $25 ish but you have to purchase the stem pack at over $100 to get it.

That's if all my math is correct.

I know Air-8 has a few other things in it. But curious if others have compared or used both products?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I have not seen a label for Simple Lawn Solutions Liquid Aeration but I am guessing it does not work in the same way Air-8 does. I have never used Air-8, but my understanding was that when it was originally released, nothing else on the market was doing aeration *in the same way* that Air-8 was. Don't remember the specifics, but there is supposed to be an actual chemcial reaction between the product and the soil. This reaction creates micro fissures. Most other products are using soapy type things to hold/push water. So without seeing a label for the Simple Lawn product, I am not even sure they are worth comparing in the fashion you are comparing. Again, no experience or affiliation with Air-8, but if it is doing what it claims, I have not personally heard of another product that aerates in the same method they are claiming.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

The Simple Lawn Solutions product is a soap and yucca formulation. Basically just a mild wetting agent.

Air-8 is partially unreacted humic acid. Leonardite shale is reacted with potassium hydroxide to extract the humic/fulvic acids from the shale. GCF bottles that slurry a bit before the reaction has completed, which allegedly creates microfractures when it finishes reacting in the soil.

As to whether either of these actually "aerate" the soil.... many are still skeptical: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3246


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

@Drewmey and @adgattoni thank you very much for taking some time to reply! Very helpful information. I could not find a label of Simple Lawn Solutions Aeration stuff, but it seems your guess of what the product does is probably correct! Thank you.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

From an Amazon reviewer: "It is 60% Ammonium Laurel Sulfate, 40% Other Ingredients"
?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Air8 has lot more additives, Kelp, Fulfix (I believe) and Humic. Simple Lawn solution is already watered down like a Scotts Weed and Feed...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

People call Air 8 unicorn pea and now I see why. Look at the unicorn rainbow colors in those bubbles.
All jokes aside, it seems to work well. I use it in an area that tends to flood 2 times a year when it rains hard and air8 seems to be helping with that area.


----------

